# Hamburg Show this weekend



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone planning on going? I'll be looking for BTS and fossorial amphibians.

Jason


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not going but if Mike Shrom is there and has the large orange isopods, I'd appreciate anyone grabbing a culture for me (and then can pick it up at the central jersey meeting or whenever). He had some last time I heard, not sure this time.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll pick them up for you if he has them, Mike. I'll email him to see.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I didnt think there was a show till next month? Check it out. It looks like the site says April 26? 


http://www.northernberksreptileshow.com/


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike Shrom says there is a show on Saturday...and I know I've seen it listed on Kingsnake.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I remember thinking their was one this Saturday. Also, I believe someone besides Northernberks hosts a show here regularly.


----------



## Mack2 (Mar 9, 2008)

*GREASER* said:


> I didnt think there was a show till next month? Check it out. It looks like the site says April 26?
> 
> 
> http://www.northernberksreptileshow.com/


Thats the Northern Berks show

The Northwestern Berks Show is the weekend http://www.pythons.com/hamburg/


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this show as big as the other one?


----------



## Mack2 (Mar 9, 2008)

*GREASER* said:


> Is this show as big as the other one?


Ya, well I've never noticed a difference.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Same size, (usually) same vendors - just different host.

I would love to go - just don't have the time this weekend.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yea I'm getting more and more tempted to go but I wouldnt be able to spend a lot of time there... I'll have to go some weekend when i have a totally free schedule... oh well, my trip to That fish place on friday will have to suffice


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

What about the June 14 show? Anyone going to that?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was hoping to make it, but my schedule is a bit packed. I might be able to sneak off for a few hours just to chat with Mike Shrom.


----------



## minifoot77 (Jun 7, 2008)

i'll be there but i don't know any of ya yet....


----------



## minifoot77 (Jun 7, 2008)

anybody else think they need a.c. in that place? it was hot....


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

minifoot77 said:


> anybody else think they need a.c. in that place? it was hot....



Yeah! And smelled like PISS. But I had fun.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> And smelled like PISS.


Greg, I thought we've discussed this...

I didn't make it- maybe October.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

There is one August 2nd also. Anybody planning on taking frogs?


----------

